# Вреден ли рентген?



## Елена* (15 Фев 2008)

Месяц назад делала рентген зуба. Вчера сделали рентген позвоночника, по-моему 4 снимка. А через 3 дня назначают флюорографию. Насколько вредно это для организма и через сколько времени лучше сделать флюорографию?


----------



## Helen (15 Фев 2008)

Елена* написал(а):


> Месяц назад делала рентген зуба. Вчера сделали рентген позвоночника, по-моему 4 снимка. А через 3 дня назначают флюорографию. Насколько вредно это для организма и через сколько времени лучше сделать флюорографию?



Рентгенография (занимает доли секунды, например, в отличии от рентгенографии, когда человека смотрят несколько минут и более) несет в себе небольшую лучевую нагрузку; и флюрографию можно делать уже сейчас.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2008)

Более чем согласен. 

Простите, подправлю описку 





> ... в отличии от рентгеноСКОПИИ, когда человека смотрят несколько минут и более)


----------



## stаpelia (24 Фев 2008)

У меня похожая ситуация. Назначили  ренген позвоночника 2 раза с интервалом в 5 дней. Насколько это вредно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2008)

Минимально.


----------



## Helen (25 Фев 2008)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Более чем согласен.
> 
> Простите, подправлю описку



Спасибо!


----------



## stаpelia (26 Фев 2008)

А почему тогда флюрографию рекомендуют делать 1 раз в полгода? У этих процедур приблизительно одинаковое время.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (26 Фев 2008)

"Рекомендуют" - то есть если Вы, например, устраиваетесь на работу с периодичностью раз в 2 месяца, то не обязательно каждый раз проходить флюрографию. 
Другое дело - когда вопрос касается диагностических мероприятий в процессе лечения. 
Порой бывает необходимо проходить исследования с куда большей лучевой нагрузкой, если того требуют вопросы диагностики.
 Беспокоиться по этому поводу не стоит - Вас не в Чернобыль посылают, это "облучение" в пределах допустимых значений без вреда для здоровья.


----------



## Олег С. (8 Сен 2009)

Скажите, а три снимка подряд на поясничную часть, без "свинцовой защиты" не очень вредно?


----------



## doclega (5 Апр 2012)

Не очень вредно для кого ? Для Вас или свинцовой защиты? 

А если серьёзно - радиофобия в Вашем случае неуместна. Лучевая нагрузка в таком объёме допустима.


----------

